
BlueGlass Interactive Snatches Up 3 Dog Media - muimui
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/04/blueglass-inc-3-dog-media/
======
btsabra
What an epic merger, This will surely bring huge changes to the online
marketing industry.

~~~
jbail
Really? I'd be curious why this is so epic. 3dogmedia (the company that was
acquired) has less than 50 followers on Twitter. That doesn't seem very epic.

